# Susan Salo - Foundation Jumping



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey is a flat jumper with a tendency to take off too soon. He also happens to be 22.12 inches tall, just barely squeezing him into the 24 inch class. We're having problems with downed bars, especially in JWW where he really picks up in both speed and excitement. I know the problem is that he was never actually "taught" to jump, so I'm hoping to rectify that in time for the fall season.

I've heard a few recommendations for Susan Salo's Foundation Jumping DVD set at trials. But before I drop almost 70 bucks on it, I was hoping to get some opinions here from folks who may be more familiar with the program. So what do you think? Worthy investment or is there something better out there? Thanks in advance!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been wondering the exact same thing. My concern with Flip is that he seems like the type that would just crash right through a jump and not have a single care about it. I considered getting the tapes and asked Debby Quigley (since we do privates with her) if she thought it would be worth the investment for us. She told me to just make sure I never use any kind of high value reward associated with the jumps - no jumping for food, playing tug, etc and he should be okay. She said the reward could become too big of a distractor for Flip and cause him to not think about what he's doing and therefore not appropriately clear the jump. And she gave me strict instructions to never ever under any circumstance toss a treat and have him jump to get it. So I'm going to try that first as I teach him to jump and see what happens.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You DONT have to spend the $70! CleanRun is really really cool and have a great "video on demand" library. I was able to watch the whole set for $15 and had two weeks to view it as many times as I wanted. I took good notes (two viewings) and hope to never watch it again. It's not the most engrossing thing, but the content is great and I am constantly revisiting my notes. 

I originally had worked my last two dogs with the Linda Mechlenburg (...spelled incorrectly) jumping exercises... but there are a lot of aspects of the SS program that are appealing to me. My young dog is worked with the jump grids from the foundation DVD (haven't watched the others -yet-....will get a chance some time soon, hopefully!). We use the exercises in the agility foundation class I teach, and I won't be dropping them any time soon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the sets and love them. I am a believer in systematic training for jumps and revisit these tapes and Greg Derrett tapes often - somehow I prefer the actual DVDs to referring to notes but if you write good notes that could save you a lot of money


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie -

Are you thinking of Agility for Flip? If not, you probably do not need to train so heavily as to use the grids, boxes etc .. 




Loisiana said:


> I have been wondering the exact same thing. My concern with Flip is that he seems
> like the type that would just crash right through a jump and not have a single care about it. I considered getting the tapes and asked Debby Quigley (since we do privates with her) if she thought it would be worth the investment for us. She told me to just make sure I never use any kind of high value reward associated with the jumps - no jumping for food, playing tug, etc and he should be okay. She said the reward could become too big of a distractor for Flip and cause him to not think about what he's doing and therefore not appropriately clear the jump. And she gave me strict instructions to never ever under any circumstance toss a treat and have him jump to get it. So I'm going to try that first as I teach him to jump and see what happens.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Jodie -
> 
> Are you thinking of Agility for Flip? If not, you probably do not need to train so heavily as to use the grids, boxes etc ..


We may give agility a try someday but it's not a priority. I just want to make sure I have a dog that understands he has to clear the jump and not go through it or tick it (not that he's shown me he would do otherwise in the limited amount of training on jumps we've done - that's just me worrying about everything)


----------

